# Washington CPL



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

Is their still a 5 day wait to purchase a handgun after you get a CPL?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

badger54 said:


> Is their still a 5 day wait to purchase a handgun after you get a CPL?


No.


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No.


Thanks:mrgreen:


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

CPLs are dangerous for the habitual gun buyer...it allows instant access to whatever you can get your hands on...:smt033


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

wiseguy said:


> CPLs are dangerous for the habitual gun buyer...it allows instant access to whatever you can get your hands on...:smt033


I promise that if I feel it is becoming a problem, I will seek professional help and enter a 12 step program.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

12 step programs are over-rated...i just bought my 12th step today....courtesy of Ben's Loans in Renton


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

wiseguy said:


> 12 step programs are over-rated...i just bought my 12th step today....courtesy of Ben's Loans in Renton


Alcoholics are supposed to do 90 meetings in 90 days, so why not try to get 90 guns in 90 days. Of course this might bring you to the attention of the ATF.


----------

